# Suche Gästepass da mein D3 wohl erst mitte bis ende nächste Woche kommt



## Kalibah (17. Mai 2012)

Wäre nett wenn jemand einen Gästepass übrig hätte und ihn mir geben könnte da ich es nicht erwarten kann loszulegen aber da D3 fast überall ausverkauft ist wird meine Version erst Mitte bis ende nächste Woche ankommen, dem Spender würde mein unendlicher Dank zuteil werden.

Liebe Grüße


----------

